# GX 335 w/Power Flow Bagger a bust!



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I have been kicking around buying a 3 bag 14 bu power flow bagger for my GX 335. I have had a lot ofpros and cons, but I guess earlier today was the clencher. Was at the local JD dealer getting some filters for the tranny and hydraulics etc and there was a slaesclerk and customer arguing to no end, over being sold a piece of equipment that did not work. It went sort oflike this:
You said all I needed was a Power flow unit, I bought it.
It did not work for pinestraw...........so then you said I had to install the lip extensions on the deck..........ordered them and had you install them as well, and it still did not work...........then you suggested I probably have to go to a hhigh lift blade, which JD does not offer for my deck, and recomended buying GAtors, which I did and I still have to rake up the pinestraw by hand. I want "all" my money back for the powerflo, lip extensions, labor, and blades.

Salesman replied, that is not possible, but we canwork something out perhaps........
Customer: Like what?
Salesperson: Well I don;t know, but on your next purchase perhaps we can give you some discount!

Customer: Well what about the 30 day satisfaction guarantee.
Salesman: thats only on the lawn tracotrs etc themselves......

Customer blew up about that time and started to walk out of the store. I headed in his direction as I wanted to ask him a few questions since he seemed to have tried what I was wanting to do. His pine straw is just beginning to fall, its on short cut grass and yet he can run over it numerous times and still needs to hand rake it top get it up. HIs neighbor has a cyclone rake and it sucks up pinestraw thats been packed down and in long grass and cuts the long grass and sucks it and the straw up together without a problem.

So what it all boils down to is I guess I am just going to windrow my straw this year, until I can get a boot adapter made to fit my new deck and use my home brew vac cart like I did in years past, and forego on a power flow unit.

All the deere dealers I talked to won't comit to it picking up pinestraw, only grass clippings ands leaves. The dealer I bought my GX from said he does not really know as he was never asked it before and could not say one way or another.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Dealer*

Boy thank god thats not my dealer especialy if the guy only had the power flow under a short amount of time. I can understand them not refunding his money on the Blades. But they should of atleast refunded him on the power flow unit and some of the labor. Well it looks like that dealer lost some buisness from that customer.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I usually shy away from this local dealer, and only patronize him in a emergency need situation, as his prices are usually jacked up 15 to 25% more than other dealers prices are, but I was in a rush that day and on a whim dropped in and decided for what it would take in gas and wear and tear and time on my truck for a couple of filters, may just as well pick them up there. Never did buy the filters though, and will probably wait until I get to the better JD dealer to do so.

This area is so clogged up with folks that could care less about the price of anything, as most have high paying jobs, live in big giant houses, and have incomes that can't really justify them having such a place to live in, so whats another high end debt like a JD top them, so the dealer just capitolizes on it. Folks around here for the most paret are just too lazy to shop around as they are all in a hurry going nowhere.


----------

